# How much internal free space do you have left on your main PC?



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2022)

Drives:

C: Samsung SSD 980 Pro 1TB
D: Samsung SSD 850 Pro 512GB
E:/F: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
G: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
H: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB

Note: 10% Unallocated partitions for over provisioning on each drive.








Post what drives you have and post a screenshot!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2022)

No idea, but I always try to leave 40-50% incase my data influx gets high or my needs change.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> No idea, but I always try to leave 40-50% incase my data influx gets high or my needs change.



Post a screenshot of your main PC with the drives if you can.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi,
Not sure this is my main pc guess it is now seeing it's the only one I have access to atm but all are about the same


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure this is my main pc guess it is now seeing it's the only one I have access to atm but all are about the same
> 
> View attachment 251369



And what are the drives?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> And what are the drives?


Hi,
Both hdd's are WD blacks 
OS is a sammy 860 pro
Data-7 is a sammy 850 evo


----------



## 68Olds (Jun 17, 2022)

My main PC at my current location.
C: Intel 335 Series 240GB SSD


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 17, 2022)

Here you go...  and nearly a full bottle of Havana Rum, yum!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 17, 2022)

Can't recall if the Samsung is a PM961 or SM961


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 17, 2022)

3TB


----------



## Shihab (Jun 17, 2022)

C:\ Samsung 980.
D:\ WD Blue 3D NAND.
E:\ Crucial MX500.
F:\ Kingston NV1.

Not shown (due to Windows obliviousness of anything not FAT/NTFS) but still "internal" atm:
- A set of partitions on the 980 for Fedora. I think they're about third full.
- A 250GB Samsung 850 Evo (ext4, solely for linux Steam game binaries). Est. 4/5th full.

Took me a while to downsize my active storage to just this much. :|


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2022)

C Silicon power 256gb M.2
D Sandisk 2TB Sata SSD
E WD Black SN850 1TB M.2
F WD Black SN850 1TB M.2


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 17, 2022)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 251379
> 
> C Silicon power 256gb M.2
> D Sandisk 2TB Sata SSD
> ...


"Stuff"  Love it.


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 17, 2022)

C:, D: - ADATA SX8200 Pro 1TB;
E:, F: - Toshiba P300 3TB;
G: - Just visiting, Sony Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7200S.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 17, 2022)

C and D are on a 1TB WD SN750. F is on a striped array of two 1TB Crucial MX500s

E, H, and J are slots on my USB memory card reader, and G is my LG WH16NS40.


----------



## DoH! (Jun 17, 2022)

Ton's of Free Space...........



http://imgur.com/wJll3QP


----------



## delshay (Jun 17, 2022)

I have no spare space left. All those free games giveaway has exhausted all my free space & I'm now at a point where I have to delete some of my backup free games. 

2TB SSD Main Drive

Backup 

1x 1TB SSD
3x 500GB & 1x 120GB


----------



## ERazer (Jun 17, 2022)

Plenty of space left


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 17, 2022)

kapone32 said:


>


I posted on here a few ears ago that I had gone all NAND based storage. Epic is a pain


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2022)

My system info should be upto date but:

Samsung SSD 960 EVO - 250gb
Intel 760p - 512gb
Corsair MP400 - 8tb


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 18, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> View attachment 251416
> 
> My system info should be upto date but:
> 
> ...


You just had to get it after you size the size of Games (8 TB NAND).


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> You just had to get it after you size the size of Games (8 TB NAND).



I used to run it off my SAN (iSCSI) but I moved across the country and put all my stuff in a DC instead of stringing up another closet. So I had to get local storage, When I want to play something, I refuse to wait for it to download.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 18, 2022)

The top one is a Intel Optane H1 (32GB Optane, not visible) ( F: )
The middle one is some sort of HDD (2.5 inch, using a laptop ATM) ( E: ) 





The reason the HDD is so full? I got FlashPoint - the full version.

Edit: Apparently a drive letter in brackets becomes an emoji on a Tech forum (WTF?). Fixed.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 18, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> I used to run it off my SAN (iSCSI) but I moved across the country and put all my stuff in a DC instead of stringing up another closet. So I had to get local storage, When I want to play something, I refuse to wait for it to download.


My sentiment exactly. You only need to download a 100GB Game once to know that you don't want to do that again.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 18, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> My sentiment exactly. You only need to download a 100GB Game once to know that you don't want to do that again.


Only have experience with Epic, Steam, and Gameloop. Epic I downloaded borderlands 3 on (twice) and it didn't really take that long. PUBG took longer (a lot longer) even though it it is under 1/3 the size, because steam. I do have fast internet though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Only have experience with Epic, Steam, and Gameloop. Epic I downloaded borderlands 3 on (twice) and it didn't really take that long. PUBG took longer (a lot longer) even though it it is under 1/3 the size, because steam. I do have fast internet though.



oh im at 1g down. My patience is spent elsewhere though. I download games 1 time.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 18, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> oh im at 1g down. My patience is spent elsewhere though. I download games 1 time.


Same here, but I just play something else while I wait. I usually play 2-3 games at once, as I like completing campaigns before starting something else. I just have a few others for when I am in a different mood.


----------



## looniam (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 18, 2022)

looniam said:


> View attachment 251426
> View attachment 251427


Rusty pirate chest? Let me guess... Mostly video files?


----------



## Rhein7 (Jun 18, 2022)

Ohh this is fun.  





C and E = WDC PC SN520 250 GB, I guess it's a oem version of WD Blue?
D and F = Sandisk SSD Plus 480 GB.
G = Sandisk 200 GB micro SD card for backup.
Along with WD My Passport 4 TB for cold backup.

Yes I know you should keep your system drive free but I've been using this laptop like this for 2 years and never had any problem. Only got like 16 TB writes on my main SSD with 200 TBW endurance according to WD so yeah, gonna keep using it like this.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2022)

I still have a bit.. but not enough for all of my games.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 18, 2022)

Yeah,  I need a few more drives soon...  here's my linux box:


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 18, 2022)

Rhein7 said:


> Ohh this is fun.
> 
> View attachment 251430
> 
> ...


Come on, you filled up your drives with junk just to post this screenshot here *admit it*


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 18, 2022)

depends how many 500gb ssds I buy this month


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 18, 2022)

Currently rocking 5 SSDs on my rig, have space for another to be readily installed. Storage is something I've "skimped" on because I don't really have very high storage requirements, practically all of my storage is used up exclusively by games. The drives in question are 2x WD Green SN350 480 GB NVMes, a Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB that I got new-old-stock from some guy a couple of years back, a Lexar NS100 256 GB that I had around for another build that didn't pan out and my trusty Intel 320 series 160 GB drive that I've owned since *2011* (it's been through every build I've had ever since and is still at 97% health!), at the height of the whole SSD lifespan topic on tech forums 





I have the drives where I keep more important things formatted with the ReFS file system, I can't say I've ever needed its advanced resilience features but since it is available for me, it's a nice-to-have. The only downside is that it always eats a bit of your drive's capacity, for example, my G:\ (the Intel drive) is completely empty, ReFS then takes a little over 2 GB for itself.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 18, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> My sentiment exactly. You only need to download a 100GB Game once to know that you don't want to do that again.


35Mbps internet here, so I moved to a 20TB NAS for everything that I don't want to download again.

Back in the old days I used to just fileshare internal drives on my main PC but with laptops, phone, tablet, other PCs in the house a NAS just made far more sense as an always-on, mapped network drive.


----------



## Rhein7 (Jun 18, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> Come on, you filled up your drives with junk just to post this screenshot here *admit it*


Haha nope, that just how it is. At most I have 2-3 GB free space at the beginning of the month for Windows update then pause the update and use the laptop normally until next month. 



Dr. Dro said:


> Currently rocking 5 SSDs on my rig, have space for another to be readily installed. Storage is something I've "skimped" on because I don't really have very high storage requirements, practically all of my storage is used up exclusively by games. The drives in question are 2x WD Green SN350 480 GB NVMes, a Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB that I got new-old-stock from some guy a couple of years back, a Lexar NS100 256 GB that I had around for another build that didn't pan out and my trusty Intel 320 series 160 GB drive that I've owned since *2011* (it's been through every build I've had ever since and is still at 97% health!), at the height of the whole SSD lifespan topic on tech forums


Man those WD Green SSDs are rather popular in my country eventhough their endurance are really on dumpster level of SSDs. 60 TBW for that 480 GB, just what in the world WD is thinking of smh...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> View attachment 251416
> 
> My system info should be upto date but:
> 
> ...



Doesn't bit locker make everything slower?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 18, 2022)

ERazer said:


> View attachment 251413
> Plenty of space left


Hi,
Wow that's a lot of storage


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2022)

Rhein7 said:


> Ohh this is fun.
> 
> View attachment 251430
> 
> ...



Hmm seems photoshopped or paint(ed)...


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 18, 2022)

i say it with a pic i know im lazzy


----------



## Rhein7 (Jun 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm seems photoshopped or paint(ed)...
> 
> View attachment 251473


Haha nope, here's the latest one uncropped


----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 18, 2022)

Sorry for the lack of screenshot, but I have about 9TB free, it used to be lower but when I setup my NAS about 3-4TB got moved to it.  Although 3TB of capacity also got removed from my PC.

My total capacity is 3TB NAND and 14TB spindle.
2x3TB Red CMR
2x4TB Red CMR
1x 1TB 970 EVO
1x 1TB 980 PRO
1x 1TB 860 EVO


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 18, 2022)

All SSD's here, spinners should just die already, go MS


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Doesn't bit locker make everything slower?



no, no performance impact.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## TxGrin (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

C: HP ssd ex950 m.2 1tb (formatted 400gb)
D,E,F: Western Digital DC HC550 18tb
G: usb-flash 32gb


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 18, 2022)

C is a 256 GB Adata Spectrix s40g Nvme, I have only Windows on it and a few generic smaller software.

T is a 3 TB Toshiba P300 HDD with a few game that I start up very rarely so the loading times don't bother me that much + mainly movies and some old stuff I hoard from old smaller drives.
X is a fairly old 1TB WD Blue HDD with even older games and screenshots I keep from a few MMO/online games I used to play years ago. _'nostalgic/sentimental value'_
J is a partition I don't even remember why I made long ago.

M is a Kingston A2000 Nvme SSD I dedicated for all of my game launchers _'I have 6 launchers there' _and the games I actively play or at least play every now and then.
I only keep a few games installed at all times on this drive _'Borderlands 3/Diablo 3/DOOM Eternal for examplel_' rest I delete after I've finished my playthrough.
I don't mind re dling games if I have to/feel like playing them again, can just watch a movie and dl them back meanwhile.

Could delete some stuff but eh, its fine as it is + I'm lazy to bother or sort out my old drives.
O ye  I actually have a 120 GB 4 years old WD green 2.5' Sata SSD that used to be my C drive before I bought this Spectrix but I can't be bothered to even plug the Sata cable in cause what I'm gonna do with a 120 GB drive anyway. _'its at ~70% health or so_'

Also, I have zero backup of anything so that doesn't take up space either.
I know its not a good idea/careless but to be honest I have nothing too important on my PC, maybe the old screenshots of my MMO/online gaming years hold some personal value but rest is like whatever.
Maybe one day I will sort those out and backup at least those but that will take a long time to sort for sure. _'I took a lot of screens..'_


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

With a lot of media converting, it eats the space but I still would love more space    When I have the main rig on I'll grab a pic 

I generally go along with a 250/275GB SSD for the OS, then whatever size of drive I can find or get for the rest.  That said, a mate did give me a birthday present recently (birthday not till August lol) so I've got some more space, but it seems that its not lasted and well that's 75% full already     Damn my Steam account and faster internet connection!


----------



## looniam (Jun 18, 2022)

Rhein7 said:


> Haha nope, here's the latest one uncropped
> 
> View attachment 251476


the manner i arbitrarily install/uninstall games, i couldn't handle the micromanagement for very long. 

my hats off to you


----------



## Gumby (Jun 18, 2022)

C AdataSX8200 500GB
D Adata SX8200 1TB
E Raid 8 Seagate ST6000NM0034 6TB


----------



## oobymach (Jun 18, 2022)

Ok here's mine. 16tb total in my main rig not including a 2tb WD Black HDD unplugged inside my case for backups

C: 500gb Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 SSD
D: Bluray Burner Optical Drive
E: 4tb WD Black HDD
F: 8tb WD Black HDD
G: 2tb WD Green M.2 SSD    -game drive
H: 1tb Silicon Power M.2 SSD -game drive
P: 500gb Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 SSD


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2022)

I work with a lot of media


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 18, 2022)

Rhein7 said:


> Man those WD Green SSDs are rather popular in my country eventhough their endurance are really on dumpster level of SSDs. 60 TBW for that 480 GB, just what in the world WD is thinking of smh...



Haha yeah they're nasty on that front, but it was *super* cheap and I don't mind replacing them down the road 

I suspect the endurance rating is so low because it's a single-die QLC SSD, but hey, at least it isn't dramless


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

Jetster said:


> I work with a lot of media
> View attachment 251531



That server drive is not partitioned? u could lose 10tb of data if something goes wrong + lots of defragmentation


----------



## sn2x (Jun 18, 2022)

8 TB worth of SSDs and an 8 TB HDD. The 8 TB HDD which is mostly filled is mostly games, will probably move a lot of that to the unused 4 TB SSD.


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

sn2x said:


> 8 TB worth of SSDs and an 8 TB HDD. The 8 TB HDD which is mostly filled is mostly games, will probably move a lot of that to the unused 4 TB SSD.


HDDs from 12tb and up are helium-filled and thus much quieter than air-filled ones. I suggest you use the 8tb Seagate as backup and unplug it. or use HDDScan program to spin it down to zero rpm.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> That server drive is not partitioned? u could lose 10tb of data if something goes wrong + lots of defragmentation



Its ZFS on a Z2 partition double redundancy. It's not going anywhere. 5 - 6 Tb drives. And it has a cold back up


----------



## Shrek (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

Shrek said:


> View attachment 251536


At least put OS on a separate partition, lots of small files defragment the drive interfering with larger files.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 19, 2022)

The drives in my Dual system.

Mini-ITX has:
C: Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB SSD
E: WD RED NAS HDD 4 TB
F: CRUCIAL MX300 2 TB sata SSD





ATX- system has:
C: Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB SSD
E: Samsung 980 PRO 2 TB SSD
H: WD GOLD enterprise class 14 TB HDD





That´s my drives.


----------



## SpittinFax (Jun 19, 2022)

Typical setup. 1TB 970 Evo partitioned into 250GB for Windows/apps and the rest for the games I regularly play, then a 4TB WD Red Plus for dormant games and backups.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 19, 2022)

Pretty much basic for me: 




The 2 TB one is an Sabrent Rocket 4.0 for OS/games, and the 4 TB is a Samsung SSD 870 QVO for all of my 3D content/databases. Not in a hurry to fill them up anytime soon, but once I start getting more games, I'll probably be throwing in a 4 TB Sabrent SSD for the OS/games drive.


----------



## Shrek (Jun 19, 2022)

Lei said:


> At least put OS on a separate partition, lots of small files defragment the drive interfering with larger files.



This is food for thought for hard drive usage; my Windows folder contains over 250,000 files, so I am not sure it will help.

I'm not saying you are wrong; I'm just concerned about limiting the OS to a smaller space.


----------



## Kabouter Plop (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Zareek (Jun 19, 2022)

C: 1TB Samsung 970 EVO
D: 1TB Samsung 980
E: 1TB Samsung 860 EVO


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jun 19, 2022)

C: Adata XPG Gammix S5 NVME SSD
D: ,E: , F: Seagate ST31000524AS 1 TB 7200 Rpm HDD
G: Crucial CT2500SX 5400 Rpm 2.5 inch Laptop HDD


----------



## jesdals (Jun 19, 2022)

Steam is such a wasteland of space


----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 20, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> All SSD's here, spinners should just die already, go MS
> View attachment 251478


Death to mass storage?



Shrek said:


> This is food for thought for hard drive usage; my Windows folder contains over 250,000 files, so I am not sure it will help.
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong; I'm just concerned about limiting the OS to a smaller space.



120gig you should be very comfortable even with documents on OS drive.  I currently have 160gig partition for my OS drive and is kind of bugging me I gave it too much space lol, its 66.2gig used out of 160.  Unless the OS drive is 120gig or smaller I personally think its good practice to partition, I dont mind giving my reasons.


File table management, higher file count makes this increase, and will typically be high on a OS drive. (MSFT), so nice to keep this small on non OS drives/partitions.
You can reinstall OS, clean format of OS partition, with everything else impact on other partition, (which can include documents, pictures if they were relocated of OS drive).
If you only have one physical drive, partitioning allows you to relocate stuff of main OS drive, which increases flexibility a ton, and of course maybe you break the OS, then restoring a older image, wont then restore over older documents etc.  I would also keep browser profile, emails etc. of OS drive for this reason.
Installing games etc. on other partition you wont ever eat in to space thats on the OS drive basically reserved for OS drive use.
In case a filesystem repair needs to be carried out, it can be done online usually on any non OS drive.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 20, 2022)

not much, i really need to upgrade on a bigger HDD soon, 
some of it are well over 5 years old


----------



## Lei (Jun 20, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I dont mind giving my reasons.


One reason to keep everything on one partition:

ctrl-x ctrl-v works blazing fast 



AhokZYashA said:


> View attachment 251654
> 
> not much, i really need to upgrade on a bigger HDD soon,
> some of it are well over 5 years old


get minimum 12tb, they're filled with helium from this capacity onwards. significantly quieter than air-filled


----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 20, 2022)

Lei said:


> One reason to keep everything on one partition:
> 
> ctrl-x ctrl-v works blazing fast
> 
> ...



True haha.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 22, 2022)

Lei said:


> One reason to keep everything on one partition:
> 
> ctrl-x ctrl-v works blazing fast
> 
> ...


well, anything would be quieter than a pair of 600GB 15000rpm seagate cheetah 15k.7 running at full tilt when installing a game

but im considering either 2 8TB drives or one 12TB for mass storage, just to reduce the amount of hard drive i have installed on my pc


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 22, 2022)

Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it. 
I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 22, 2022)

Should probably do some cleaning on my samsung SSD...



Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.


im pretty sure most of it is [chitposting content]


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 22, 2022)

Damn, I don't know how people can stand having so many drives. Is it cheaper to get more smaller drives instead of fewer bigger drives or do a lot of you prefer to just keep different things on completely different drives?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2022)

C: Samsung 980 Pro
D: Seagate Exos X12




Breakdown of 9+ TB of games (took 20 minutes for WinDirStat to build this)...


Does not include documents, videos, pictures, music, etc. which is on my server (redundancy over capacity).




Lei said:


> One reason to keep everything on one partition:
> 
> ctrl-x ctrl-v works blazing fast


That's a memory operation unless you're moving a file from one physical drive to another.  Can't name one time I've done that between my C: and D: because they hold data not relevant to each other.



Lei said:


> get minimum 12tb, they're filled with helium from this capacity onwards. significantly quieter than air-filled


They are *not* quieter. The lower density air means the frequency of the sounds are _higher_ pitched.  Human ears are more attuned to higher frequencies than lower frequencies so human perception makes it sound louder even though it likely isn't much different.  Think how much more irritating high frequency coil whine is in a graphics card than low frequency drone of the fans.  That's sort of the difference between air (mostly nitrogen) and helium.  It's not that extreme though.  I don't have a problem with mine but when that head starts moving, you know it.  The best way to describe the difference is "sharper" or "crisper."

Think this:











Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.


Don't uninstall anything. Ever.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.


Unless you are only playing Games like Victor Vran or Kill All Zombies supports this sentiment. TWWH3 was 115GB download and there will be patch coming that will probably make the Game 150GB. That is more than 10% of a 1TB drive. If I installed all the Games in my Steam library I would probably need another 10 TB as I have 174 Games installed in my system out of 700 of just Steam Games. Then if you like to make videos you also need somewhere to put those files. 3TB is nice but there are plenty of justifiable reasons to have more.


----------



## Lei (Jun 22, 2022)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They are *not* quieter. The lower density air means the frequency of the sounds are _higher_ pitched.  Human ears are more attuned to higher frequencies than lower frequencies so human perception makes it sound louder even though it likely isn't much different.  Think how much more irritating high frequency coil whine is in a graphics card than low frequency drone of the fans.  That's sort of the difference between air (mostly nitrogen) and helium.  It's not that extreme though.  I don't have a problem with mine but when that head starts moving, you know it.  The best way to describe the difference is "sharper" or "crisper."


I had a WD blue 5400rpm 6tb, and now a WD Helium 18tb 7200rpm. it _is _quieter. The slower air-filled one makes a constant hum even without seek/read. while the helium is only audible while writing (which is 5% of the time we use a hard disk for)

You can see the noise graph I recorded here:








						27 vs 36 decibel HDD
					

Can't be, it was working last night. I played Forza so sipped enough gpu wattage too with no problem.  My PSU was 650w and I'm using 3900x with gtx1070 (250w together)  The room went dark, I think it's more about what happened inside the PSU than the PC  maybe the additional power draw from the...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






FordGT90Concept said:


> Think this:



There's no noise to begin with for it to become sharp or crisp. it is only writing that well yeah, becomes crisper. let me emphasis, reading does not make that much noise. 
human voice may become sharper, but a platter spinning won't sound like this car:








I probably had a 4gb hard disk when I was playing this. 




Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.





FordGT90Concept said:


> Don't uninstall anything. Ever.


mine is 7tb filled. reasons to fill fast might be:
you have a panoramic 360° camera attached to a drone taking 4k footage of a city
you have LiDAR data of jungles in Amazon and you keep track of arboreal growth. that's satellite imagery with laser pointing at each tree showing how tall and fluffy they are, what is their trunk size, and you have all of that data updates again for next season to track growth, NDVI, DBH, etc...

machine learning needs data, say you have 70000 pictures of coffee leaves and each time you make any segmentation or enhancement, you duplicate the database with pre-processed data. 
realistic 3d models of vegetation takes space, I have an Allium with 65000 polygons. 





you may have a camera bigger than a game console with its lens bigger than the camera (I don't have, just an example)
You have 15000 rock models with 4k texture (I have)



kapone32 said:


> 3TB is nice but there are plenty of justifiable reasons to have more.


Don't know why would anyone buy a 3tb hard disk, that costs less than fruit jellies I eat over a week


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 22, 2022)

Well, if you don't have _*at least*_ 1.37639 ZB free (like me), then there's no real point in posting in this thread, hahahaha, j/k


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2022)

Lei said:


> I had a WD blue 5400rpm 6tb...


There's your problem: a budget HDD versus an enterprise HDD.  Might as well be comparing a Model T to a Veyron.

You can never really hear the platters spinning unless you put your ear right next to it.  It's always the head movement that makes a chatter.  That goes for the vast majority of drives out there for the last several decades.  A bunch of drives strapped to a case with no dampening can start resonating to make an audible vibration...still not really hearing the sound of the platters though but the vibration induced by the movement of their mass.


----------



## Lei (Jun 22, 2022)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can never really hear the platters spinning unless you put your ear right next to it.


Yes you can. If you put your laptop hdd spin to 0, a lot of humming will go away. 
intuitively we think it's laptop fans making that noise. but that is in fact the hard disk. 

notice idle is different from 0rpm. you need a program to spin the hdd down. 

unless your laptop has nothing but ssd, all the hum you hear is coming from platters spinning and your ears are not next to it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 22, 2022)

Hi,
Got to wonder if some of these really large hdd users are phub/... mirrors


----------



## TxGrin (Jun 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.


I’m my case , 
Epic,Steam,EA,Gog,Uplay,Amazon,Orgin,Quest,Xbox Games make up a total of 750 Games along with all the Emulators my Gaming PC is a server linked to  6 Nvidia shield devices to all the rooms. Big family and everyone enjoys remote gaming In total I use about 24 terabytes.


----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 22, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Damn, I don't know how people can stand having so many drives. Is it cheaper to get more smaller drives instead of fewer bigger drives or do a lot of you prefer to just keep different things on completely different drives?


A PC is modular, so initially low capacity one drive, then drives get added as and when needed.  Not everyone has the capital to just over spec and buy all capacity on day one.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.


I use mine for 4k rips, and certain Blu ray movies I like to watch alot. I have a pc connected to every tv in the house.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2022)

My D drive is getting low, I'll be replacing it with a 12 or 16TB drive in the near future.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 22, 2022)

Jeez Tigger really?  With gb internet connections you ask why 8TB?  I have at least another 8TB in external storage too.  Almost none of it porn too!
Also,  almost 30 vms takes up space.  Some of us like to play,  and we need disk space!  I need more more space badly too.....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 23, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Jeez Tigger really?  With gb internet connections you ask why 8TB?  I have at least another 8TB in external storage too.  Almost none of it porn too!
> Also,  almost 30 vms takes up space.  Some of us like to play,  and we need disk space!  I need more more space badly too.....



I don't even use the  3TB that is in my PC fully. Maybe i need to download more or something


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I don't even use the  3TB that is in my PC fully. Maybe i need to download more or something



Eh, my primary rig only has a 1TB storage drive at the moment, and 1.2TB total.  There's not, like, some proper or minimum amount of storage one should have/use.  Ok, that's not precisely true.  One probably wants at least 0.2TB for a Windows installation these days.  But after that, if it works, it works.


----------



## UwuCurlyWurly (Jun 23, 2022)

A bit late but here you go
128GB SSD SOLID brand, 2TB Seagate Barracuda and  500GB Toshiba DT01ACA050 
​


----------



## Frick (Jun 23, 2022)

D: and E: are two WD Blues from 2013. They both have about 20k hours and around 5000 starts so they're not super worn down but it's probably time to replace them. Media is the Toshiba P300 in a USB enclosure and I looked at the SMART status and it has something like 7500h on it, which seems weird for a drive I bought not two years ago and hasn't seen much use... It is time to look over how I store stuff, but otoh vOv.




BTW, any tips for decent 7200rpm 4TB drives?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2022)

Frick said:


> BTW, any tips for decent 7200rpm 4TB drives?



2 2TB Seagate FireCuda's or a 4TB Toshiba X300


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 23, 2022)

Frick said:


> D: and E: are two WD Blues from 2013. They both have about 20k hours and around 5000 starts so they're not super worn down but it's probably time to replace them. Media is the Toshiba P300 in a USB enclosure and I looked at the SMART status and it has something like 7500h on it, which seems weird for a drive I bought not two years ago and hasn't seen much use... It is time to look over how I store stuff, but otoh vOv.
> View attachment 252098
> 
> BTW, any tips for decent 7200rpm 4TB drives?



For hours, it could just be the way each drive reports them.  Every manufacturer implements SMART differently.  It's also possible that drives get more power-on time in an enclosure than in a PC that sleeps frequently.

As for 4TB drives, spinning disks are a dice roll no matter who you get them from, IMO.  HGST Ultrastars can be had for pretty good money if you're willing to risk NOS or refurb.  They're not quiet, though, and run warm.


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> 2 2TB Seagate FireCuda's or a 4TB Toshiba X300



Aren't those pretty loud?

Anyway just bought Red Dead Redemptious 2 and the game HDD does not have enough space for it. Blergh.


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2022)

Here's a grab I made a little while ago...  Finally remembered...  





I did have a 8TB drive in there as well until recently but that got filled so no need of it for the moment 

Doesn't include any of the server space I have at the moment, but that will all be changing about as well I think   Plans are in planning stage!!


----------



## Lei (Jun 26, 2022)

Frick said:


> Aren't those pretty loud?
> 
> Anyway just bought Red Dead Redemption 2 and the game HDD does not have enough space for it. Blergh.


I recommend buying 5400rpm hard drives if you want quiet.
WD blue 6tb is 23db when it's not writing. While 7200rpm drives (WD Red Pro and Gold) rock at 29~34db at idle.

WD Blue
WD Gold

And don't forget to feed your horse with some oatcakes


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 27, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> A PC is modular, so initially low capacity one drive, then drives get added as and when needed.  Not everyone has the capital to just over spec and buy all capacity on day one.


Of course not, but I would think that after buying 4-5 add-on drives, that would be telling you to buy a bigger drive instead of more smaller ones.


----------



## lordmogul (Jun 27, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Damn, I don't know how people can stand having so many drives. Is it cheaper to get more smaller drives instead of fewer bigger drives or do a lot of you prefer to just keep different things on completely different drives?


Yes and no. And small and big are relative sizes.
3 TB drives start at around 65€ here, 4 TB HDDs at 75€ , a 8 TB drive at around 165€ and a 10 TB drive at 220€, (all non-SMR) so a set of the smaller ones is indeed cheaper than a single big one. Plus the small ones can be bought over time, increasing total capacity with needs.
And yes, I do tend to keep OS/games and programs/general data/recordings on seperate drives. That way I can be sure that one isn't interfering with the other.

For my storage:


Old Plextor M5 Pro SSD (128 GB)
Pair of Toshiba DT01ACA300 (3 TB each)
And a Seagate ST4000DM004 (4 TB)
around 10 TB in total with around 4.6 TB free.
Around 1 TB of games, 1 TB of videos, 100 GB of music, 700 GB of VMs, 200 GB of archives stuff (which comes in handy more often than thought). The question was about our main PCs, not the pure gaming rig or what we do on it


----------



## chrcoluk (Jun 27, 2022)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Of course not, but I would think that after buying 4-5 add-on drives, that would be telling you to buy a bigger drive instead of more smaller ones.


The new ones tend to be bigger than the originals so that is whats happening anyway.  At the time I got the 4TB's the price per gig skyrocketed for higher capacities.

This system in years gone by had a 2TB WD Green, a 640 gig WD black, a 750 gig samsung, a 500 gig seagate, those drives have all now been replaced with what I have now.

Similar with SSD, my first one was a 128gig 830, then a 500 gig 850 Pro and now I only have 1TB SSD's in here.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 30, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> The new ones tend to be bigger than the originals so that is whats happening anyway.  At the time I got the 4TB's the price per gig skyrocketed for higher capacities.
> 
> This system in years gone by had a 2TB WD Green, a 640 gig WD black, a 750 gig samsung, a 500 gig seagate, those drives have all now been replaced with what I have now.
> 
> Similar with SSD, my first one was a 128gig 830, then a 500 gig 850 Pro and now I only have 1TB SSD's in here.


I must be one of the lucky PC users that doesn't use up a lot of space quick enough to have the need to buy add-on drives. I never had to buy a new add-on drive for in a desktop or laptop with the exception of 1-2 external USB storage drives. By the time I really needed an upgrade to a bigger drive, I was already in the process of replacing the whole system with a new one, which I do about every 6-8 years.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 30, 2022)

My SATA 2TB (D Drive) is usually used for installing/playing with random linux distros (Not seen in windows), it also comes in handy copying game data over when i do an OS reinstall.
my "NAS" is really just a Linux VM  on my ESXi server with a 10TB SATA drive passed through to it (running SMB/NFS/FTP)


----------



## mechtech (Jun 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Drives:
> 
> C: Samsung SSD 980 Pro 1TB
> D: Samsung SSD 850 Pro 512GB
> ...


holy digital hoarder!!


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

I thought I'd do this just for fun for the moment....  Just added a bit more storage to my two big servers and I've got a few more things to change with my current one and a new one I'd like to put together.....





Just the main home server to get sorted out now when all the data is transferred, I get the fun of rebuilding it.....    And then I have my other daft idea to try and make happen......


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 12, 2022)

1 SN850 500GB (OS)
1 Samsung 980 Pro 1TB (Games)
1 Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB (Games n Shit)


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Why does anyone even need 8TB+ Of storage in your PC what the hell are you storing on it.
> I have about 3TB and less than half is Steam with a ton of free space.



Depends on what you're using it for. I've got 4TB of movies and TV shows on my plex server.

Here's my main PC:




C and G are SSD. D and E are WD Black drives.
Older physical games I have created .iso files for are on the E drive, along with games I don't play as often. I've only got around 30 older games I've made .iso files for on my computer, that leaves me with roughly another 100 to go through, but I've been lazy and I'd probably have to clear some room on the E drive for them all.
Games I more frequently play go on G.
I've got all my digital pictures and phone videos on D, E and backed up on the Plex server as well. Wife would kill me if that stuff got lost.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I've got all my digital pictures and phone videos on D, E and backed up on the Plex server as well. Wife would kill me if that stuff got lost.


Most important data ever to any parent I think....  (being a parent of two myself)   Backed up in various places and ways, couldn't bare the thought of loosing any of that data at all...


----------



## maochen (Jul 13, 2022)

C [Samsung 980 Pro NVME] = OS + non-Steam Games
D [WD Black] = Programs, Android tools and Clips/Anime/Shows
E [Samsung 870 QVO]= Music
F [Samsung 870 QVO] = Photography Collection/Archive and Steam Games


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 10, 2022)

C: Samsung 980 Pro 1TB SSD (OS + games)
D: Seagate IronWolf 4TB NAS HDD (movies)
E: Seagate IronWolf 4TB NAS HDD (storage & music)
F: Samsung 980 Pro 1TB SSD (Games)
G: Team group EX2 Elite 1TB SSD (Games)
H: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB SSD (Games)


----------



## natr0n (Aug 10, 2022)

Dont have much plugged in, doing some cleaning/dusting.

Basically I have infinite amounts since I have so many drives. I need to get sorted. If you guys would see what I have laying around you would scream.



c:samsung 3.2tb MZPKI3T2HMJM
f:samsung 970 evo 500gb


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 11, 2022)

None of anyone's business!


----------



## Lew Zealand (Aug 11, 2022)

Game Storage gets pruned pretty often, it's due.
Big media grew regularly for over 20 years but growth petered out a couple of years ago and it's trickling along so it looks worse than it is.  There are game folders there that may get moved to another machine in lieu of downloading another 80GB, or may just be deleted as those have short shelf lives.  One update to the game can trigger an entire re-download if you move an out-of-date game folder into your Library.  So I clear them out regularly.  This has 2 identical clones, 3 copies total.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2022)




----------

